# Humana



## msbrowning (Jun 9, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone does Medicare Risk Adjustment Coding for Humana, I have a few questions. Please send me a PM or respond to this thread...

Thanks,

Nikky, CPC, CPC-P, CPMA


----------

